# Goat Gas



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all, 

I only use Exxon or BP and get 14/21, so my Quick Silver A4 LS2 has no complaints. I was just wondering what everyone else has experienced with gas and mileage. I will never fill up with the cheap stuff you find at Sheetz, Goobers filling station, 7-11, or WaWa.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the manual and basically only ever get to drive my daily 1 hour 30 minute total time 40 mile commute, in horrid seattle traffic, and I've been getting right around 18mpg across a whole tank. When I'm cruising the freeway I get a solid 25-27mpg. I should probably also say that mileage is with a solid few romps on the gas pedal, too


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, I know the LS2 has more power, etc etc, but I get much better than that with my ls1. I get 18 city, 29 highway roughly.

I am sure driving style has alot to do with it too, I tend to drive this car like a grandma cause I don't have anything to prove anymore.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've never checked to see what mileage I'm getting , but it gets better gas mileage than any other vehicle we own. I do know that I can fill up and drive about a 80 mile roundtrip commute to the city and back and only use 1/8th of a tank. I won't be getting the Goat out of my Garage until Spring. So as of right now it's had a full tank for a month. I will be starting it up once a month to let it run for a bit. When I get her out of storage (my garage) in spring and get her serviced I'll see what I'm getting out of the old LS2 M6...


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

mlyon said:


> I am sure driving style has alot to do with it too, I tend to drive this car like a grandma cause I don't have anything to prove anymore.


Funny how that works, isn't it? This is the most performance I've ever had in a vehicle, yet I drive it the nicest out of anything I've owned. I always think of this.......


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

SLVR DOG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I only use Exxon or BP and get 14/21, so my Quick Silver A4 LS2 has no complaints. I was just wondering what everyone else has experienced with gas and mileage. I will never fill up with the cheap stuff you find at Sheetz, Goobers filling station, 7-11, or WaWa.


I got some bad news for ya. Most of the gas in your area comes from the same distributor. That is true throughout the country. Go hang out at your local Exxon or BP and see if the delivery truck that shows up actually has an Exxon or BP logo on it. More than likely it is some regional or local distributor who will go to WaWa as soon as he is finished replenishing the tanks at Exxon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SLVR DOG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I only use Exxon or BP and get 14/21, so my Quick Silver A4 LS2 has no complaints. I was just wondering what everyone else has experienced with gas and mileage. I will never fill up with the cheap stuff you find at Sheetz, Goobers filling station, 7-11, or WaWa.


*You are caught up in the name brand product is better than the off brand product game. A marketing ploy from everything from gas, to electronics, to name brand drugs, to generic drugs. If you are using BP, and Exxon and thinking that using these 2 brands are giving you the best mpg's possible you may want to try different gas. I have NEVER gotten less than 16.9 mpg, (in heavy city driving) and I have used WaWa, Sheetz, and BJ's brands of gas exclusively. My best MPG ever at 28.9 mpg was on WaWa gas at 89 octane. 

The hysteria of.....if I use off brand gas and I will get less mpg as compared to Exxon etc, and I will do internal damage to my engine, is a fallacy. Your driving habits will dictate more than not your mpg. Is some gas better than others, yes. Can you get bad gas with the Exxon, and BP brands, yes. 

Those convenience stores do not have their own refineries, they buy wholesale from refineries like BP and Exxon. You'd be surprised that places like Wawa use name brand gas. Just because the tanker does not say what it is, doesn't mean they get their gas from the "Acme Gas Company."

Your reported MPG's if you think is good with the brands you described, and using anything less will give you less mpg, you are kidding yourself. If it makes you feel better using BP, and Exxon and paying as much as 20 cents a gallon more, go for it. I am going to keep using what works for me. *


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

My policy for gasoline purchases for the GTO is to only fill up at stations that sell a lot of high octane fuel. If they'e selling a lot 92+ octane that means they're filling their tanks more often so you'll always have a fresh supply. Years ago I purchased a tank full of 93 octane from a gas station in the middle of a small farming town when I had a Nova with a hot carbureted 383 SBC and it ran like $hit until I finally put some fresher fuel in it. I realize the Goat has a modern engine management system that would adjust for the poor quality fuel but I'm sure the end result would be the same; i.e. poor performance.
Gas stations around busy areas (shopping centers & restaurants) and those off of major freeways (I-75 or I-70 where I live) have the best quality fuel for our cars.
Brand doesn't matter to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Filtering has a lot do with it. The worse time to fill up is when there is a tanker there refueling, or just after. Waiting until the fuel has a chance to relax in the tanks is the best approach but often times you cannot wait. Sediment gathers at the bottom of the tanks and when fuel is being added, it all stirs up. If you are pumping at the time there is a good chance some of the particles find their way in to your gas tank. Many stations have a double filtration system but catching all the dirt particles is not 100%. Clogged injectors etc. can be a result of this no matter what grade, or vendor. Poor performance results.

Age of the tanks in the ground also plays a part. Federal law mandates that tanks are to replaced I believe every 7 years. Sediment will find it's way into your car along with any kind of moisture that gathers in the tanks. It's so easy to blame poor quality fuel for poor performance. Often times foreign matter in the fuel, along with moisture is the culprit not necessarily the fuel itself. 

If there was substandard fuel being sold, you would think news shows like Date Line NBC would do stories on this and expose it. I have not seen any shows or news articles to show this. Good and bad fuel can be had with any vendors product. 

I am not aware of the GTO's or any other car having a monitor system to adjust for poor quality fuel. *


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Concerning the cheap stuff. The way it was explained to me from a friend that works in the auto industry is that the cheap stuff may be the same (base fule) as Exxon and BP, but it has no additives or detergents added to it. I personally don’t know if this is true or not.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

About 14/15 City, 23-25 Hwy with my LS1.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I found a BP that has up to 10% ethonal added to all the gas (like all WI gas stations) exept for the Ultimate wich says 100% gasoline.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

SLVR DOG said:


> Concerning the cheap stuff. The way it was explained to me from a friend that works in the auto industry is that the cheap stuff may be the same (base fule) as Exxon and BP, but it has no additives or detergents added to it. I personally don’t know if this is true or not.


I know a guy at work who's brother drives a gas tanker, and he's said many many times the same gas from the same bulk storage tanks goes into all the tanker trucks, and is then distributed to various stations in his delivery area. So the same gas from the same truck might be pumped into a BP, Chevron, Amoco, Exxon, or Ma & Pa store. The additives and detergents that make brand-name gas "better" (i.e., more expensive) are added to the fuel while it is still in the tanker truck.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

*13.5mpg*

I'm a little concerned with my GTO. My mileage has been going down since I bought it...Sept. 06. I am currently getting 13.5mpg, but I only have to drive 2 miles to work everyday. My average speed according to the GTO is 18mph. I don't get on the highway very much. I am thinking about getting a tune up to make sure everything is OK. Any comment?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Zebra said:


> I'm a little concerned with my GTO. My mileage has been going down since I bought it...Sept. 06. I am currently getting 13.5mpg, but I only have to drive 2 miles to work everyday. My average speed according to the GTO is 18mph. I don't get on the highway very much. I am thinking about getting a tune up to make sure everything is OK. Any comment?


*BEFORE you do anything.... Take that car out and run it!! Fill it up and get on a bypass or turnpike and monitor your MPG while doing 55 mph on up. You can't get a solid accurate MPG average at 18 mph, hell the engine ain't even warmed up yet. How many miles are on the car? After the suggested break in period, and the tightness of the engine loosens up your MPG will improve as well.

If you want to get an accurate to close estimate you have to run it. Make it a point to take it out and do this. You'll never get an accurate figure doing what you are doing. 

Reported MPG on this board varies. After you run this car as I advised you write us back with the updated results. You'd be surprised how good the MPG is for this type of car.

You drive only a few miles on it during the day....You should take this car out and run it good at least once a week. It doesn't make any difference what car it is, if the car is only used for short jaunts, that can hamper performance. Cars need to be driven. Make it a point to give your car a good run at least once a week.*


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

:agree , reset and take out on the highway then decide.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*What am I doin' wrong?*

I gotta say, something must be up, because I have never gotten the kind of MPG just about everyone claims to get here. 

I have an LS2 A4, and I know the A4 is hurting me a little, but damn. My past fill-up [I reset the CPU each fill] I showed 13.4 MPG, my worst ever. I usually get 14-15. My driving is a city/highway mix - mostly to work every day on some highway that may be backed up.

What worries me though is a road trip I took last summer in the Goat. Drove through the Midwest on interstates, using an entire tank with steady cruising in the 70-90 MPH range, and the best I could do was 19.8 MPG. I don't know how people can get 29 MPG, even with an M6. Is there that much variance in these drivetrains or am I missing something?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> I gotta say, something must be up, because I have never gotten the kind of MPG just about everyone claims to get here.
> 
> I have an LS2 A4, and I know the A4 is hurting me a little, but damn. My past fill-up [I reset the CPU each fill] I showed 13.4 MPG, my worst ever. I usually get 14-15. My driving is a city/highway mix - mostly to work every day on some highway that may be backed up.
> 
> What worries me though is a road trip I took last summer in the Goat. Drove through the Midwest on interstates, using an entire tank with steady cruising in the 70-90 MPH range, and the best I could do was 19.8 MPG. I don't know how people can get 29 MPG, even with an M6. Is there that much variance in these drivetrains or am I missing something?


*This topic has been addressed many times on here, and it even got heated by some. I reported the BEST MPG I have ever gotten was 28.6 on 89 octane. Gassed up just outside the turnpike and the first mile indicated 28.6. From Pittsburgh PA to Lancaster, PA. From fill up to my driveway it read 28.0 even. When I gassed up the gallons I consumed and the amount filled equaled out. I did the manual math and it was right on.

If you overfill, you will get an errant gallons used amount. I have found this can vary as much as a gallon. 

MANY times I fill up and do highway driving at 55-65 I get 25-27 MPG many times. MOST of the time when doing highway and "city" driving I am at about 20-21 MPG. Running around town I get anywhere from 17-19 MPG. As I type this my computer reads 20.0 both city and highway driving.

I use NO oil between 5K oil changes. MANY report using the GM reports of 1-2 quarts between oil changes. Every engine is different. Everyone's driving habits are different. Quite a few on here have reported similar MPG's I did, many report far less. I am a lucky one I guess. 

19.8 mpg on a 6.0 is still good. I said this before... Not all these engines are created equal. If they were we'd be all around the same in oil consumption, and close on MPG's. *


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Zebra said:


> I'm a little concerned with my GTO. My mileage has been going down since I bought it...Sept. 06. I am currently getting 13.5mpg, but I only have to drive 2 miles to work everyday. My average speed according to the GTO is 18mph. I don't get on the highway very much. I am thinking about getting a tune up to make sure everything is OK. Any comment?


The computer in your car is designed to set up rich on initial start-up. It is going to run in rich mode till the sensors tell it there is a certain water temperature. In the cold loop mode it will get lousy gas mileage. There is nothing wrong with your car.

You are doing something that is not good for the longevity of it. You aren't getting enough heat into the transmission fluid, gear lube in the differential or the motor oil to burn off condensation. These fluids should be changed with this type of driving a lot more frequently. You should plan on changing the oil every 3-4 months irregardless of the mileage. You should change the transmission fluid and gear lube every year. 

Another solution would be to get the car out for a 30 minute drive every week. That should put enough heat into everything to remove most of the condesation. You'll also notice your mileage improving.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> I gotta say, something must be up, because I have never gotten the kind of MPG just about everyone claims to get here.
> 
> I have an LS2 A4, and I know the A4 is hurting me a little, but damn. My past fill-up [I reset the CPU each fill] I showed 13.4 MPG, my worst ever. I usually get 14-15. My driving is a city/highway mix - mostly to work every day on some highway that may be backed up.
> 
> What worries me though is a road trip I took last summer in the Goat. Drove through the Midwest on interstates, using an entire tank with steady cruising in the 70-90 MPH range, and the best I could do was 19.8 MPG. I don't know how people can get 29 MPG, even with an M6. Is there that much variance in these drivetrains or am I missing something?


The 70 to 90 range is a big spread. With my C6, if I keep it around 65-70 I'll get 31-32 on the highway. At 75-80 it drops to 28-29. 80-85 it drops again to 26-27. Never checked 90 but my guess would be about 25. 

My old GTO got about 24 mpg at a pretty steady 75-78 mph cruise. Kicking it up to 85 mph caused the mileage to drop into the low 20's, 21-22. I'd say 19.8 with an A4, at more 90 than 70 would be about right. Try this, Get on the interstate and set your cruise at the speed limit. Just drive it. If it's 70, I'd be willing to bet that you get 23-24. If you were to cruise at 55-60 for a tank I'd bet you'd get 25-26. It's just this simple, the faster you go the more energy it takes.


----------



## might05goat (Dec 9, 2006)

well i have a 6 speed ls2, but im averaging about 20 mpg or more per tank. ive got a few boltons that claim for gas mileage... but we all know the right foot mod never lets you conserve any gas.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I usually use BP Ultimate. It's not worth the few cents savings to buy lower quality gas. (Of course the gas base is all exactly the same, it's just a matter of higher quality additives.)


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

guys, i've been getting about 20 MPG on average, for a tank of mostly highway, and some city. I check my mileage instantaneously on the highway, and it reads ~20-21 at 74MPH, in 6th gear, with the cruise on. I've now checked it 3 days in a row to/from work, and that is what it reads. (level ground).
I know the first week or two that I had the car, it would read ~26 instantaneously on the highway, at this speed. This normal?

I realize that wind, humidity and what not can effect MPG, but the weather here has not been so drastic as to cause a 5MPG drop.

Thoughts?

LS2 M6


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

oh yeah, I only fill up with BP 93, from a large, busy station.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Gregscalade said:


> guys, i've been getting about 20 MPG on average, for a tank of mostly highway, and some city. I check my mileage instantaneously on the highway, and it reads ~20-21 at 74MPH, in 6th gear, with the cruise on. I've now checked it 3 days in a row to/from work, and that is what it reads. (level ground).
> I know the first week or two that I had the car, it would read ~26 instantaneously on the highway, at this speed. This normal?
> 
> I realize that wind, humidity and what not can effect MPG, but the weather here has not been so drastic as to cause a 5MPG drop.
> ...



I don't put a lot of stock in the instantaneous reading. Mine reads anywhere from 8 to 38mpg according to whether I'm pulling a hill, going down a hill, passing, coasting, etc. On the interstate I average 23-24mpg with the M6 usually running 70-80mph. Not sure about in-town driving since I don't do much of it. According to the computer my average mpg per tank usually works out to between 21.9 to 22.3 every single tank. I reset at every fill up. I've calculated it manually a few times and I get within a few tenths of 22 mpg for a tank, so I guess it's pretty accurate overall. I would like to know how often the computer refreshes itself when calculating mileage. I've tried to watch it and get an interval on it, but sooner or later you have to look up at the road... One thing I wish is they would have put a different 6th gear in the M6 so you could cruise the interstate at 80 while turning about 1500rpms. Less engine wear and better mpg's.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've noticed in my 8200 miles of driving and one tank of 89 octane that i tend to get slightly worse mileage with the 89 octane and i got the best mileage with supercheap 93. most of the time i just hit the closest station out there for a 93 hit when i need it. my best gas mileage to the tank according to the computer has been 19 mpg and that's with about 20 minutes of "light city" driving and about 40 minutes of 75-80 mph highway driving. just the plum average is 18.5 mpg. i have noticed no difference whether i'm easy on the throttle or brisk or concrete shoed. the difference when the engine is "broken-in" is BS. my gas mileage has been the same from day one with 24 miles on the clock. well it may have gotten worse lately because i've stopped trying to study the instant fuel-o-meter. just fill it when it beeps. maybe i still need to break in my engine then... any worthy cars out there to cut my teeth on?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> One thing I wish is they would have put a different 6th gear in the M6 so you could cruise the interstate at 80 while turning about 1500rpms. Less engine wear and better mpg's.


I think 6th should be a bit closer ratio-wise to 5th, then take your [email protected] and make it a 7th.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe the knock sensor adjust the timing and other things to allow you to get the best efficiency from 91 or better octane...using lessor octanes may retard the timing etc to avoid spark knock...thereby lowering "power."
Bill


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*good gas*

when i was in florida last month i was only filling up with exxon the goat ran great. now that i'm back in columbus Ohio i only use shell, i'm getting about 16 to 19 with mixed driving.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Couple of things,,just do NOT buy Citco! I will not support a communist in our own neighborhood!!:shutme 

As far as speed and mph,,,aero dynamics state that if you double your speed, you quadruple your drag. 

I use BP 93 only. I have their credit card and I get 10% rebate towards BP gas . Once I have $25 in rebates I get a gift card,,bascally, a free tank of gas every 10 fill ups. Adds up.

Living in Birmingham,AL  It is hilly and I do mixed driving with a heavy foot and I get around 22mph,,if it were flat with the same high traffic I think I would get 26ish.....


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

This has been my concern. I've used my Predator to monitor KR, but I used it on QT gas on 91 octane and had to retard the timing 2%, since the tune I'm sure was made for 93 octane. I haven't checked KR readings since I filled up at Shell today. I know it doesn't matter too much since the knock sensor will save my ass, but I'd rather it not have to pull timing for me killing power.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Zebra said:


> I'm a little concerned with my GTO. My mileage has been going down since I bought it...Sept. 06. I am currently getting 13.5mpg, but I only have to drive 2 miles to work everyday. My average speed according to the GTO is 18mph. I don't get on the highway very much. I am thinking about getting a tune up to make sure everything is OK. Any comment?


Not surprising; your car isn't even getting warm before you shut it back off. Reset your computer, take it out on the highway, and you'll see a difference. When you get back, you'll also notice what an impact just starting the car has. On a fresh reset, every time you start the car can cost you .2 -.4 mpg, maybe more.

My average speed is usually around 49 MPH; that includes about 2/3 interstate and 1/3 stop and go.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

In relation to the original question, I burn 93 octane without regard to "branding". 

If there is one thing I pay attention to, it's stations that have a separate hose for each octane. No sense loading a hose full of 87 octane in the car before it get to the good stuff.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Zebra said:


> I'm a little concerned with my GTO. My mileage has been going down since I bought it...Sept. 06. I am currently getting 13.5mpg, but I only have to drive 2 miles to work everyday. My average speed according to the GTO is 18mph. I don't get on the highway very much. I am thinking about getting a tune up to make sure everything is OK. Any comment?


for a 2 mile commute, keep the goat parked at home and ride a bike to work. This cars built for haulin a$$....:lol:


----------

